# MJC+Reefwholesale Movember Contest!!!:D



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

*MADJELLYCORALS "Movember" Contest Sponsored by ReefWholeSale*

MJC+ReefWoleSale is joining force to do a random draw contest for 2 winners!!!, we have 2 prize up for grabs the first prize will be Two Little Fishies Veggie Pack and the second Prize will be Fauna Marin Ultra Color Elements 3-Pack. We use all of these prizes in our personal and MJC tanks and we stand behind these products thus we want to share it with you guys!!!

Please like ReefWholeSale on their Facebook and thanking them for these awesome prizes that they donated.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Reef-Wholesale/130997073601127?ref=br_tf

Please like us on Facebook for having awesome contests!!!
https://www.facebook.com/MadJellyCorals?ref=hl

Join or donate to "MO Reefers" 
http://ca.movember.com/mospace/index/search/?q=mo reefers

Two Little Fishies Veggie Pack


Fauna Marin Ultra Color Elements 3-Pack


*The Rules*
1. Grow, buy or make a mustache

2. Make a sign supporting our "MO Reefers" (you can be creative)

3. Take a Picture of you, a family member or a pet with the mustache and the sign in front of your tank.

*Note*
This contest will end on November 30th, we will Post all photo entries on our Facebook. P.S this is a multiple forum contest.

*MJC+Reefwholesale Auction!!! *
Hey guys we are having an auction on canreef, All proceeds will go towards Movember to help combat prostate and testicular cancer and mental health challenges,. so Please dig deep!!!
https://www.facebook.com/events/679645475387872/


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Wooohooo the auction is @$125! Keep it coming guys, it's going to a good cause! 

~Tony


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Just a reminder! The auction is ending tomorrow!

~Tony


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Bump for some lovin! 

~Tony


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Pow wow boom kack bang! We will be shipping these out to the winners for free! No strings attached! 

~Tony


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Bump !!! Common guys everyone ask for a contest yet no one wants to actually get involved!!!! If you want more contest in the future I need to see volume please !!


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Iv been busy...ill take my moustache pic tomorrow.
It growing real well


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Just do it!!! Because......










-Tony


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

So we had a late night encounter with Patrick from Reefwholesale yesterday , he was very ecstatic to see us because we had brought him an idea on how he could contribute to movember and our contest .

As you can see he was reluctant at first










But we explained the importance of having someone of his calibre participate in our contest is! Which got him to reconsider 









So we finally ironed out some kinks and pat "volunteer" to take a picture for movember !!!


----------

